# SmartDraw 2008



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone use or familiar with SmartDraw? Is it hard to learn? I need to create a timeline of publication quality. I have the trial version to take for a drive.
SmartDraw - The World's Most Popular Business Graphics Software


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 24, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## danmpem (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I used it. It's easy to learn with some of the free online tutorials (just Google for them), but I still have my fair share of questions about it. I used it to make a family tree of Adam to Jesus for Bible Study.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 24, 2008)

Also take a look at:
Timeline Maker | Create stunning timeline charts - fast!
and
MatchWare OpenMind - Professional timeline software

Also, this probably won't meet your needs, but here is a cool website that will allow you to dynamically add timelines:
http://www.dipity.com/

This will also be of interest to other chronological geeks on the PB.


----------

